# Trying to install nextcloud



## walterbyrd (Mar 2, 2017)

I am using: FreeBSD 10.3 AMD64, apache24, and php 5.6

`# pkg install nextcloud`

This installed nextcloud in /usr/local/www/nextcloud

From /usr/local/www/apache24/data

`# ln -s /usr/local/www/nextcloud ./nextcloud`

Try to run, and I get this:

*> Fatal error*: Class 'Memcached' not found in */usr/local/www/nextcloud/config/config.php* on line *973*


```
# pkg search memcached | grep php
php70-memcached-3.0.0b1        PHP extension for interfacing with memcached via libmemcached library
```

Clearly, this is for php70. 

What should I do?


----------



## lostpacket (Mar 2, 2017)

databases/pecl-memcached should work with php56?


----------

